# Age Limit?



## Bigrob (Jan 17, 2014)

What is the minimum age required by Wyndham for check-in? Is the minimum age the same whether it's a guest certificate or owner check-in?

For those that rent, do you set a higher age limit? I've seen 25, but wasn't sure whether that was a Wyndham requirement or a requirement landlords were using to protect themselves from potential damages.


----------



## sjsharkie (Jan 17, 2014)

Bigrob said:


> What is the minimum age required by Wyndham for check-in? Is the minimum age the same whether it's a guest certificate or owner check-in?
> 
> For those that rent, do you set a higher age limit? I've seen 25, but wasn't sure whether that was a Wyndham requirement or a requirement landlords were using to protect themselves from potential damages.



Minimum age is 21, owner or guest for Wyndham.

For me, renters must abide by all rules of the resort.  This includes check-in age -- I do not have a higher age requirement as in some states, there are laws against age discrimination and I would rather not go there.

Edit: I'll add that I do not know the laws in each and every state.  As such, I do not wish to run afoul of them and rather rely on the rules imposed by Wyndham.

-ryan


----------



## Bigrob (Jan 18, 2014)

Thanks for the response.


----------



## jjmanthei05 (Jan 18, 2014)

I just go by what Wyndham allows. Haven't had an issue yet with an unruly renter.

Jason


----------



## ahenry1957 (Jan 18, 2014)

Just for my own info, where is it listed what the age requirement is? If in the book can you give me page number tks.
Reason I am asking is my 20 year old son just bought into wyndham... LOL he might not be to happy when he finds out he cant even use his points..
Anthony


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jan 18, 2014)

ahenry1957 said:


> Just for my own info, where is it listed what the age requirement is? If in the book can you give me page number tks.
> Reason I am asking is my 20 year old son just bought into wyndham... LOL he might not be to happy when he finds out he cant even use his points..
> Anthony



I think there is something in the sales contract (or maybe even the sales presentation requirements) that folks be 21.  He may have entered an unbinding contract (good news for him, I might think).


----------



## Bigrob (Jan 18, 2014)

Timeshare Von said:


> I think there is something in the sales contract (or maybe even the sales presentation requirements) that folks be 21.  He may have entered an unbinding contract (good news for him, I might think).



I'm guessing he bought resale. I'm not sure he would even be allowed to participate in a presentation at age 20.


----------



## sjsharkie (Jan 18, 2014)

ahenry1957 said:


> Just for my own info, where is it listed what the age requirement is? If in the book can you give me page number tks.
> Reason I am asking is my 20 year old son just bought into wyndham... LOL he might not be to happy when he finds out he cant even use his points..
> Anthony



Sorry, I don't have a reference.  I came across this a while back (at least a year ago) when I was thinking of buying Wyndham.

Unless it's changed in the past year, I know the age to check-in on a rezzie is 21 according to the rules.  Of course, YMMV with enforcement.

I'd say check the owner's guide where all of the rules are listed.

-ryan


----------



## jjmanthei05 (Jan 18, 2014)

The only place I've been able to find it is on the 2nd confirmation that Wyndham emails you. 

Jason


----------



## comicbookman (Jan 19, 2014)

I have asked this question many times.  I have a 22 year old and a 19 year old.  Th answer is always 21 for check in.


----------

